# CO2 art flux diffuser not working correctly



## Elephantnosey (9 Mar 2019)

Brand new CO2 art elite system - 2 weeks in use. 6.35 bottle. Pressure on regulator is 40 / 45 psi.
The CO2 only goes into the diffuser when the needle valve is opened up to an insane level for 15 seconds. Then I can see the CO2 pushing through the tube and out of the diffuser. There is some water in the diffuser.
As soon as I close the valve to the correct 3 to 4 bubbles per second, the water pushes the CO2 back and I can see it going backwards in the tube. Now I'm not sure where it's going ( I've checked for leaks several times ) but it's not going into the tank. 
I'm contemplating getting rid and getting one of those inline diffusers which go onto the filter  inlet pipe.
Would anyone recommend anyone in particular, or are they all capable? 
I run a powerhead which goes right across the tank and water movement is adequate. 
Thoughts please?


----------



## soggybongo (9 Mar 2019)

don't take this the wrong way mate but are you turning the large valve on the co2 bottle, the valve not he regulator or the the small silver thumb screw just below the arrow on one of your pics.

have you done a leak test and all purged the valve to ensure it is working?

I know this isn't the same reg but will give you an idea on setup procedure.


----------



## X3NiTH (9 Mar 2019)

Pretty sure the line is depressurising somewhere after the low pressure gauge, changing to an inline may not rectify the problem. I don't know how sensitive the needle valve is on this model regulator, it may be very fine tuning and you have to open it up to get decent flow. Back flow shouldn't be happening though which screams 'big leak'. Test it out the tank in a glass of water with a shorter line from the regulator to the atomiser if you can.

If you do want an inline though a Qanvee one is the best there is out there at the moment, CO₂Art have their own rebranded version of this at twice the price, its black powder coated with a silkscreen CO₂Art logo on it and the nuts are black plastic, looks identical to the Qanvee in every other way though.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Mar 2019)

Think it might be because you have your CO2 tubing lower than the atomiser and going under the substrate., so the water is pooling in the tubing, it is normal for water to get though the atomiser when the pressure drops and when the CO2 is on the pressure pushes it out but with your tubing lower than the atomiser its causing an issue IMO


----------



## X3NiTH (9 Mar 2019)

Self siphon will be a thing in this configuration so Zeus point is true, but if the system is on (3bps as you say) and the line is pressurised to 40psi there's no way that's going to be happening.


----------



## soggybongo (9 Mar 2019)

Zeus. said:


> Think it might be because you have your CO2 tubing lower than the atomiser and going under the substrate., so the water is pooling in the tubing, it is normal for water to get though the atomiser when the pressure drops and when the CO2 is on the pressure pushes it out but with your tubing lower than the atomiser its causing an issue IMO



well spotted zeus however water should not back flow into defuser tubing unless have a leak mate i.e loss of pressure


----------



## obsessed (10 Mar 2019)

X3NiTH said:


> Self siphon will be a thing in this configuration so Zeus point is true, but if the system is on (3bps as you say) and the line is pressurised to 40psi there's no way that's going to be happening.


  I run this reg and 40 psi should be sufficient ... what have you been doing for the last 2 weeks.. I only ask because your bottle pressure is going down.. forgot to mention..  just again to ask.. do you have a check valve ?


----------



## soggybongo (10 Mar 2019)

X3NiTH said:


> Self siphon will be a thing in this configuration so Zeus point is true, but if the system is on (3bps as you say) and the line is pressurised to 40psi there's no way that's going to be happening.




you will not get a back syphon or loss of pressure unless you have a leak mate the reg he is using has an inbuilt check valve that's already built into the bubble counter so unless this has failed or there is a leak within the reg. I always use and would advise a secondary check valve for the sake of a couple £$ will save trashing a quality regulator if it fills with water.


----------



## soggybongo (10 Mar 2019)

the one thing the vid skips is soaking the defuser first then drawing out any water with a syringe prior to starting co2 then place the defuser into tank. it can take some time to force the water out of the defuser if not done this way.

yes the video is a two in one bubble counter/ defuser however with the defuser you are using there should not be any water at all in tubing before your defuser.


----------



## GHNelson (10 Mar 2019)

Hi 
This diffuser doesn't have a check valve....
So add one....or better 2...one just after the regulator,.....one before the diffuser.
If you had a leak somewhere...I'm sure the working pressure gauge would fluctuate slightly!
hoggie


----------



## soggybongo (10 Mar 2019)

hogan53 said:


> Hi
> This diffuser doesn't have a check valve....
> So add one....or better 2...one just after the regulator,.....one before the diffuser.
> If you had a leak somewhere...I'm sure the working pressure gauge would fluctuate slightly!
> hoggie



hi @hogan53 according to AG the bubble counter already has an inbuilt check valve.

https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/p...-aquarium-co2-dual-stage-regulator-3236-p.asp


----------



## GHNelson (10 Mar 2019)

That's correct!
But the diffuser doesn't...best add one before the diffuser also!
This will stop...water entering the Co2 tubing....
I always use 2 in case one fails...
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (10 Mar 2019)

That type of Bazooka diffuser needs 2 bar to run efficiently minimum!  
hoggie


----------



## Elephantnosey (10 Mar 2019)

soggybongo said:


> don't take this the wrong way mate but are you turning the large valve on the co2 bottle, the valve not he regulator or the the small silver thumb screw just below the arrow on one of your pics.
> 
> have you done a leak test and all purged the valve to ensure it is working?
> 
> I know this isn't the same reg but will give you an idea on setup procedure.


----------



## Elephantnosey (10 Mar 2019)

No. I'm not touching the gas bottle valve. It's fully open. I adjust with the bubble counter valve. I have no leaks and I've had my lips underwater ( in clean water) blowing through my check valve while putting my finger over the outlet, to make sure the CO2 wasn't leaking through there - it isn't leaking)  I'm going to do a further comment as I've been experimenting this morning


----------



## Elephantnosey (10 Mar 2019)

hogan53 said:


> That type of Bazooka diffuser needs 2 bar to run efficiently minimum!
> hoggie


----------



## Elephantnosey (10 Mar 2019)

But it's set at around  45 psi.


----------



## Elephantnosey (10 Mar 2019)

obsessed said:


> I run this reg and 40 psi should be sufficient ... what have you been doing for the last 2 weeks.. I only ask because your bottle pressure is going down.. forgot to mention..  just again to ask.. do you have a check valve ?


----------



## Elephantnosey (10 Mar 2019)

I bought a new bottle yesterday. Error on my part being a newbie, I didn't tighten the locking nut with enough force. I used a spanner, but only nipped it up. After tightening it up the small leak I had stopped. Sadly I was almost out of gas by Friday evening.  I was originally checking for leaks along my line, but I didn't check at the bottle end)
All is now leak free.
Yes I have a check valve before the tubing enters the tank.


----------



## Elephantnosey (10 Mar 2019)

Zeus. said:


> Think it might be because you have your CO2 tubing lower than the atomiser and going under the substrate., so the water is pooling in the tubing, it is normal for water to get though the atomiser when the pressure drops and when the CO2 is on the pressure pushes it out but with your tubing lower than the atomiser its causing an issue IMO


----------



## Elephantnosey (10 Mar 2019)

This morning I turned the diffuser the other way round so the tubing is at the top.
This worked. Co2 began to flow as normal.
BUT that presents another problem as it means the tubing has to go right up the front of the tank.
I can't live with it looking like that
I then got a much shorter length of tubing
( around 45 cm ) and put the diffuser the wrong way round again in a clear sandwich box. It worked fine. So this is telling me that my 45 psi pressure is fine for 45 cm of tubing If the tubing is at the bottom of the diffuser, but it doesn't work with 100 cm of tubing.
I can't put the diffuser at the back of the tank ( the right way round )  as I have no glass surface to attach it to. It's a Trigon corner tank and I have a plastic textured cave system across the back 2 walls which is stuck to the glass.
I'm still at a loss as to where the CO2 goes when I have the diffuser upside down, as I can clearly see it going back down the tube towards the bubble counter ( unless I turn it up to a ridiculous level and it blows it back)
Pic attached of the diffuser with a short length of tube into a sandwich box, which shows CO2 bubbles. I'm also not that happy with the size of the bubbles. I've got an air stone on my air pump which produces bubbles almost as small.
I'm now  thinking about getting rid of the diffuser entirely and buying an  Aqua Medic reactor which can be mounted next to my filter, won't be seen, and I can use another spray bar mounted next to my current one so the diffused CO2 is blown around the tank more efficiently.
Thoughts?


----------



## obsessed (10 Mar 2019)

I did the same with the co2 bottle but I think i should have checked it after I opened it up as the temperature droped it became slightly loose.. I'm going to get thread lock for the next bottle change. regards the reactor.. if you dont like the mist or small bubbles in the tank then go for it but there are many to choose from or if your a bit handy you can diy 1. the pro elite has a built in check valve but thats below your buuble counter.. you need a seperate 1 and put it right before the reactor or anything else that water can flow back from.. I'm really am no expert but you don't want any water in the co2 line at all.. the gas then has to push the water as well.. the kind of diffuser that has to be worked on with a shringe sound dodge anyway.. co2 art are a fantastic company so not a hit at them..


----------



## Zeus. (10 Mar 2019)

hogan53 said:


> That type of Bazooka diffuser needs 2 bar to run efficiently minimum!
> hoggie



I Have one that runs at 20PSI fine, but is the pressure gauge correct 



Elephantnosey said:


> This morning I turned the diffuser the other way round so the tubing is at the top.
> This worked. Co2 began to flow as normal.



So it was a leak  well at least it working fine, as for the positioning it and running the tubing can be a right PITA


----------

